# New Profile Pages



## skunkushybrid (Aug 15, 2007)

These are great, and could keep anyone occupied for hours. The good thing about them too, is that YOU decide who can view your page(s) and what they can view.

On your profile page, top right button is the settings tab. click it, and you'll be directed to an option called privacy settings, along with a couple of others. Click it. You can now decide who reads what in your profile.

I particularly have disabled all guests from everything as this warning sits on the page:

* Disabling guest viewing stops search engines like Google from indexing your content and data being sent for inclusion in Zoints' search engine.


All of you that have built a profile page, I suggest disabling guest viewing.


----------



## closet.cult (Aug 17, 2007)

i must be dence. but how do you get to your profile page? in my rollitup? i dont see it.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 17, 2007)

I think you just click on your own name by your avatar.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 17, 2007)

I just did that, thanks for the advice.


----------



## closet.cult (Aug 17, 2007)

is that the only way? you have to find a thread that you have replied in and click on your own name? that's lame.

shouldn't there be a shortcut in 'my rollitup' or something?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks for the comment, I will add it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice idea closet. They are pretty difficult to get to, which is probably the reason why not many people have been in there and had a play around.

Very time consuming once you start.


----------



## potroast (Aug 18, 2007)

At the top of every page is a pull-down menu called Quick Links, click on My Profile.


----------



## lynchburgball (Aug 18, 2007)

all that stuff reminds me of myspace. myspace creeps me the fuck out. i don't like pedophiles. if we grow weed, we are terrorists too, of course. but seriously, it's a pain in the ass to edit all that shit.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 18, 2007)

lynchburgball said:


> all that stuff reminds me of myspace. myspace creeps me the fuck out. i don't like pedophiles. if we grow weed, we are terrorists too, of course. but seriously, it's a pain in the ass to edit all that shit.


What? I'm confused. I'm not very internet savvy, but I fail to see the relationship between paedophiles and cultivators. Terrorists is stretching the imagination. Edit all what shit?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 18, 2007)

potroast said:


> At the top of every page is a pull-down menu called Quick Links, click on My Profile.


I've never tried that tab before, thanks.


----------



## lynchburgball (Aug 18, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> What? I'm confused. I'm not very internet savvy, but I fail to see the relationship between paedophiles and cultivators. Terrorists is stretching the imagination. Edit all what shit?


editing all that stuff on the Page is kinda like editing the shit u have to on Myspace to get ur shit all "cool looking" and shit. idk really, i mean i do b/c i have a site (how hypocritical), haha. umm, since my credibility's shot, i wasn't relating us growers to pedophiles. i was saying myspace is pedo-creepy. i just don't want this site becoming something more time-consuming than it already is. i couldn't handle it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 18, 2007)

Well the good thing about here is that it's over 18 only. So nonces wouldn't really want to hang around here too long.

I've never been on myspace or anything like that, which is what i meant when I said that I'm not very internet savvy. I don't feel the rollitup pages would be like that, as you can privatise them so that only people you allow into your network can read them.

Time consuming, you have a point, and addictive once you start.


----------



## lynchburgball (Aug 18, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Time consuming, you have a point, and addictive once you start.


that's all i was really saying. sorry, from now on i'll stop trying to be ironical.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 18, 2007)

lynchburgball said:


> sorry, from now on i'll stop trying to be ironical.


Good idea.


----------



## closet.cult (Aug 18, 2007)

you must mean 'time consuming' as in: i can't figure out half the stuff on those profile pages.

i'm working on it. still, i don't think i'll be a big contributor in the profile pages. i waste enough time posting as is.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 18, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> you must mean 'time consuming' as in: i can't figure out half the stuff on those profile pages.
> 
> i'm working on it. still, i don't think i'll be a big contributor in the profile pages. i waste enough time posting as is.


Every time I try and colour in my borders on any box or even the whole page, nothing happens. It stays perforated. I want a solid border like bloodshot has got, TCG has one too. Mine just doesn't work, although I'm sure this is my fault somewhere.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 19, 2007)

*Skunk.... you're viewing the edit view...to view as I would see your page...on top left...click profile...go to normal view. That gets rid of the perforated line.*

*To get the border color changed...go to edit current theme....Select block border at the bottom of the selection list that pops up.....then edit the color/thickness you want it to be...apply...then save.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 19, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Skunk.... you're viewing the edit view...to view as I would see your page...on top left...click profile...go to normal view. That gets rid of the perforated line.*
> 
> *To get the border color changed...go to edit current theme....Select block border at the bottom of the selection list that pops up.....then edit the color/thickness you want it to be...apply...then save.*


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 19, 2007)

I like the new profile thing, now that I have a chance to check it out. What do the networks do? Anything? or just to show your friends?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 19, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I like the new profile thing, now that I have a chance to check it out. What do the networks do? Anything? or just to show your friends?


they just show your friends


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 19, 2007)

Cool, thanks Rollitup.


----------

